# Apple Crumble Flavour...need suggestions?



## herb1 (20/7/16)

Hey y'all

Need sum decent suggestions on which juice will be the closest to the taste of apple crumble?

Please suggest if you've tried...


----------



## Caveman (20/7/16)

Have a look at this thread https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/3gjxcs/awesome_apple_pie_recipe/

Haven't tried it myself yet but I have been meaning to, will probably get the concentrates for that next week sometime.


----------



## herb1 (20/7/16)

any pre-made juices out?
Tried a few at Foggas but the taste wasn't right...?


----------



## Caveman (20/7/16)

herb1 said:


> any pre-made juices out?
> Tried a few at Foggas but the taste wasn't right...?


Apologies, I thought you meant for DIY 

Try out Rebel Lion - White Lion. It's very sweet though, so maybe give it a test before you buy, if at all possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------

